# Not Sure???????



## souljah77 (Mar 23, 2008)

I was thinking of picking up some Demasoni's from the USA on my next road trip (hard to find in Canada), is it illegal to cross the border with fish?

I also will be about 3-5 hours away from home (depending on the border crossing), how long are Demasoni's safe in the traditional bagging?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

This is a question that needs to be asked of your Customs Department to see if there is anything special that you need to bring them in.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm not sure why you are having problems finding demasoni, as their availability isn't a problem at all.

For example, private breeder selling them for $3.... 40+ fish available.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.p ... did=197869

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/showthread.p ... did=197979 <- 40 more there....

No problems bringing them over the border, but there are a ton around here....


----------



## shumway (Jul 12, 2006)

Just sent him a pm about pricenetwork a little while ago before you posted :lol:


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

souljah77 said:


> I was thinking of picking up some Demasoni's from the USA on my next road trip (hard to find in Canada), is it illegal to cross the border with fish?
> 
> I also will be about 3-5 hours away from home (depending on the border crossing), how long are Demasoni's safe in the traditional bagging?


Where were you a year ago when I had over 200 fry that NO ONE wanted?! :lol:

cichlidaholic and I single-handedly over-saturated the market here over the last three or four years with _Ps. demasoni_. At one point, I was literally _giving _them away! I think we actually affected the over-priced sale of these fish at larger LFS's... (which was kind of my goal). The _Ps. demasoni_ available near me have dropped in price by around $3 or so.

The site Fogelhund gave you is your best bet.


----------



## the_shedding_reptile (Sep 17, 2008)

They have Pseudotropheus demasoni at Big Al's in Scarborough. At least they had last week.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Please use PM to recommend retailers.


----------

